# Please help me find a GSD puppy (Cleveland, OH)



## fanvinn (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello All:

I'm new this forum however i've been reading posts here for some time now. I have long wanted a GSD, but my previous living condition in the SF bay area wasn't suitable for them in general. Now that i have settled down in Cleveland i could finally start to look for a canine compainion. I haven't the good fortune to meet any GSD owner in my town, thus i would like to enlist help from you kind folks. All i want is a good tempered dog from heatlth parents, and that could come from the house of a distinguished breeder or regular pet owners. If you personally know someone who has a puppy as such for sale, would you please let me know? 

Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you had GSDs before? A puppy? A puppy takes a lot of time if you're working. Have you thought about looking into rescue?


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey, good timing, the Crown Classic dog show is coming up in about a month at the IX Center in Cleveland. That's a fantastic place to meet owners of well-bred dogs, as well as breed-specific rescues!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

CatChandler said:


> Hey, good timing, the Crown Classic dog show is coming up in about a month at the IX Center in Cleveland. That's a fantastic place to meet owners of well-bred dogs, as well as breed-specific rescues!



The Christmas Show! 


But it is a good place to meet and talk to people.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi fanvinn and WELCOME! :welcome:

research, Research, *RESEARCH*!




There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!


*Are you looking for a Working Line or Showline German Shepherd?
*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.
*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?
*Tell a little more about yourself/your family!
*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)
*how far are you willing to travel (hours)?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Moms


----------



## fanvinn (Nov 20, 2016)

Deb said:


> Have you had GSDs before? A puppy? A puppy takes a lot of time if you're working. Have you thought about looking into rescue?


My uncle had one when i was young, i loved how protective and gentle he was. I have looked into rescue, but couldn't find a GSD puppy; still looking tho.


----------



## fanvinn (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply.

Please allow me to introduce myself. 

I am from CA; i worked for an interior design firm in the bay area for years before starting my own company. Nowadays i have tons of free time on my hand. 

My wife and i don't have any children and we have a large house - sitting on a lot of land (CA standard).

Our cat passed away this year at the age of 15, and we want a GSD this time while we are still fairly young - (we only want one pet in the house).

My wife and i have researched many breeds and we've settled on GSD, although truth be told i still want a border collie. (The things i value in dogs are: intelligence, ability and willingness to learn, loyalty to family and less so towards strangers.)


We are looking for breeders who work witnin 200 miles of cleveland, and the price range you mentioned sounds fine. I can't tell the difference between an award winning dog and a regular pet, and i don't care, so i guess i am paying for some sort of training and prove of good health.

Time is of the essence. I understand that it takes time to find a suitable match but we want a puppy with us by the end of the year, which is why your help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you looking for working lines? There are several USCA clubs in your area that you could contact, visit, and learn more about the dogs and lines. I always recommend people start by watching the dogs. You'll see what you like, what you don't and find a good breeder that way.

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2016&cm=11&re=me


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with Jax. Contact some clubs and try to go to some events so you can see some dogs and meet the people. They'll be able to answer questions for you. They'll also be able to direct you to good local breeders. Also attend the Cleveland dog show, again, you'll be able to meet dogs and people and ask questions. Personally, I chose to go the working line German Shepherds. And I am a dog show person. There are some very nice dog show lines, but I don't know the lines.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

fanvinn said:


> Time is of the essence. I understand that it takes time to find a suitable match but we want a puppy with us by the end of the year, which is why your help is deeply appreciated.


Good breeders have waiting lists; a litter will sometimes be 'sold out' before it's born.

I really don't see any good reason for rushing. If it's a present for your wife for Christmas, I'm sure she would rather you spent the extra time to find the PERFECT companion for you both. This dog will be with you for 10+ years, so what's it going to hurt to wait a few extra months? 

You said - "I can't tell the difference between an award winning dog and a regular pet, and i don't care, so i guess i am paying for some sort of training and prove of good health." No, you aren't paying for training. You're paying for a breeder who cares about the health of their dogs and won't breed dogs with genetic problems. You're paying for generations of sound mind and solid temperament.


----------

